# Little Havana and El Toro



## RogerGarrett (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am making the last of my Little Havana kits (I had a bunch of them before they were discontinued a few years back), and I ruined the fat trim ring that goes on one end of the long tube (cap tube).  It is the piece that is pressed onto a 1/8 inch extension of the brass tube from the turned wood.

Does anyone have a platinum trim ring they can spare or sell to me from this kit?  Or - does anyone know if the El Toro kit platinum trim ring will work?

You can email me at rgarrett AT iwu DOT edu

Thanks.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lau Lau Penkits &mdash; HAVANA FOUNTAIN PEN

Arizona Silhouette: El Toro Pen Kits


----------

